# Should I lay Zeon Zoysia or TifTuf Bermuda for shady slope?



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

TLDR version: If you guys say its a toss up between the two I might just stick with tiftuf to keep it all bermuda and save a couple bucks. I am really trying to determine if Zoysia has an advantage in shade. Trying to maintain HOC between .5 and 1in, reel cut (once it arrives).

I have been battling an area at the back of my yard that just never seems to get any ground. Other parts of my yard are really doing well and we are guessing it is tifway 419. I have really been pushing the growth this year on this back slope and am feeling a bit defeated after doing a bunch of leveling with sand/compost mix and just had it all washed away with a unexpected "turd floater" of 3.75 in in one night. I have provided photos of my problem areas for reference.

My two considerations are Zeon Zoysia and TifTuf. Both say they are able to handle some shade. The idea of keeping it all bermuda sounds attractive to me due to convenience and it will likely be less obvious but I suspect based on literature the the Zeon will hold up better in the shade and will do a better job of crowding out any encroaching weeds from the greenbelt behind us. Any advice from those of you with experience would be greatly appreciated. The site gets at least 3.5 to 4.5 hours of sun a day and dappled sun for another couple hours.







Proof I can grow some grass (never mind the spot growing in from some irrigation work)


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Edited OP with a TLDR version: If you guys say its a toss up between the two I might just stick with tiftuf to keep it all bermuda and save a couple bucks. I am really trying to determine if Zoysia has an advantage in shade.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Tx_LawnNerd said:


> Edited OP with a TLDR version: If you guys say its a toss up between the two I might just stick with tiftuf to keep it all bermuda and save a couple bucks. I am really trying to determine if Zoysia has an advantage in shade.


It does, depending on the variety. Meyer is not that tolerant of shade compared to other zoysias, but is still comparable to the best shade tolerant bermudas. That doesn't mean that TifTuf won't work for you, but given the 419 completely disappeared in that area, I would be hesitant to put additional bermuda down. Now my opinion changes if your existing bermuda is common, because it is horrible in shade. You noted that you have 419, so that is what I am using for my recommendation.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Zeon without question. Tiftuf will not do much better than 419 at 3.5 hrs of sun.

I have Zeon in an area that gets this exact amount of sun. Not going to lead you to believe that it's as thick as it would be at 6+ hrs, but it covers the ground and looks presentable. A couple tips for success:
-Ensure you have good drainage
-Cut higher for more leaf blade exposure to sun (I cut mine at .75"-.875")
- Keep it on a regular fungicide preventative program against Large Patch
-Use PGR.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

reidgarner said:


> Zeon without question. Tiftuf will not do much better than 419 at 3.5 hrs of sun.
> 
> I have Zeon in an area that gets this exact amount of sun. Not going to lead you to believe that it's as thick as it would be at 6+ hrs, but it covers the ground and looks presentable. A couple tips for success:
> -Ensure you have good drainage
> ...


@reidgarner Just looked through your 2019 LJ and realized you have a very similar situation in your backyard. I also reached out to The holder of both patents (TifTuf, Zeon, and he mentioned TifGrand). He said TifGrand would be the best shade performing Bermuda but Zeon will outperform TifGrand in shade.

I really appreciate the tips for success, suggestion, and honesty on performance expectations!

I have both T-Nex and Pac-Low and have been waiting to apply until I had some fill in so applying PGR won't be an issue going forward. Any suggestions on amount of time to wait on the Zeon sod to apply PGR? I would think it wouldn't be a bad thing to apply after it starts rooting on its own. I can adjust my maintenance HOC between .75 and 1 in


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Slopes. Grades? I really really do not like to see Zeon on anything other than totally flat ground. It is already hard to mow. Why make it harder?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Are you wanting to nuke the backyard or resod a portion that is struggling? Assuming later...
Glad to hear it will be reel mowed.

As the other zoysia folks said. That area has to drain or forget it.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

jayhawk said:


> Are you wanting to nuke the backyard or resod a portion that is struggling? Assuming later...
> Glad to hear it will be reel mowed.
> 
> As the other zoysia folks said. That area has to drain or forget it.


@jayhawk I am just looking to replace the immediate area that is struggling. In total it ends up being about 2 pallets of grass. Most of it dries out pretty quickly as its a greenbelt/drainage behind me. These photos were taken the day after we received over 3 inches of rain. There is one hump about 1/2 way between the pavers and the shed that takes a little longer to dry out.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

I'd wait on PGR until it's fully rooted and the seams have mostly filled in. You're also going to have to work it down to .75 over 3-4 cuts. (Don't do it all at once). One you've worked it down and it's recovered and nice and green at .75, then consider starting PGR. Start at lowest label rate and work up.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I disagree on taking it down gradually. Once it is rooted and established, I would take it down all at once so as to not prolong the stress on the turf. Rip the band-aid off quickly. Take it down to a level below the HOC you plan to maintain and then just start mowing often at the maintenance HOC.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Sod should not come 2" tall....

If you buy right, youre not dealing with hoc drama. Perhaps it's sod producers who supply commercially will give you a tight product vs just 'residential' or aggregators (grow nothing).

In shade like that ...put it down, let it mature and don't scalp (expose crown) during the year. 'Reset' is Bermuda 'feature'


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> 'Reset' is Bermuda 'feature'


Doh! Sorry, I was thinking he put down TifTuf.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Just called and scheduled for some grading and 2 pallets of Zeon to be installed in my problem areas. Just got word my Electra delivery will be delayed till sometime in Aug so I will continue to maintain my cut with my 14 yr old honda.

Thanks to Bill from the The Turf Grass Group for the excellent info and all the feedback and and valuable info from the members of this forum. Y'all are truly class acts (or grass acts?). Thanks again!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

TTG! :thumbup: 
Perhaps keep N off it, you won't be too far 'behind' ...rooting will be slow in that shade. Just a thought, curious what others think


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Here is the Zeon laid in the back yard shady slope. Lets see how this little experiment plays out.


----------



## ibobby (Aug 25, 2021)

How is the Zoysia working out in 2022?
Does it blend well with the Bermuda?


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

Zeon will definitely do better than any bermuda variety. I have a similar issue in my yard which I'm about to sod with tahoma31. For the shadier areas I almost went with zron but finally decided to go with shrubs and groundcover. I did this because 1) I'm putting everything in that is optimal for the particular condition, the shrubs and groundcover will thrive in these areas and the zeon will have to managed carefully as it prefers full sun 2)I'll already have 16k of sod and can live without another 5k 3) less mowing 4)more variety to make the yard pop 5) and most importany to me, I just have one cultivar of grass to tend. I'm new to bermuda and it will take me several seasons to be a pro if i ever truly get there. Learning and managing two cultivars would be too much hassle and and significant increases the chances of error on my part. I've never had a warm season lawn before.

Not saying you made a bad decision in any way. Go for it and I hope it works out well. Be sure to post follow up pics!


----------

